# CAD/3DAnimation/Rendering rig 100k



## JooJoo (Dec 27, 2013)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? *

*CAD/3DAnimation/Rendering/Video Editing*
Solidworks, Pro/E, CATIA, Autodesk Inventor, MATLAB, Keyshot(needs integrated graphics on CPU)
Adobe Creative Suite, Sony Vegas
3DS Max, Maya, V-Ray
No Gaming on this one 

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 90-100k

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 8

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor?*
Ans: No. Planning to buy Dell U2414H when launched here(not from this budget).

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: UPS, DVD Writer, Keyboard+Mouse, Speakers

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Jan 2014 (_Happy New Year Everyone!_ )

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before?*
Ans: Yes, will assemble myself, built current one in 2009.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Bangalore, counting on SP Road, sure will buy online(in India) if needed.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Got this config suggestion on Tom's Hardware
but i am looking for config suggestions on a home forum. 

Intel *Xeon E3*-1230 V2 Ivy 3.3GHz LGA 1155, Quad-Core HT
*ASRock C216* WS ATX Server board LGA 1155 Intel C216
_(here, is Intel Original C216 Motherboard available)_
*Kingston* (2X 8GB) *DDR3 1600 ECC* KVR16E11/8
NVIDIA *Quadro K2000* VCQK2000-PB 2GB
*WD Blue* WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM
*Corsair *Carbide Series *200R* 
_(for this i think i will go with 300/400R)_
*SeaSonic* SSR-450RM *450W* Modular Active PFC 

Will all these components be available locally, in budget_?_ 
Would a Core i7 based config be more affordable_?_
What do you guys think of ECC RAM_?_ 
An SSD would surely be out of budget_?_
Will i need a CPU Cooler_? __

Thanks in advance to all for suggestions _

P.S. I have checked posts with matching requirements, but they are from 2012


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

xeon e3 1245v3-19k
asus h87 pro-10k
kingston hyperx blu 2x 8gb -9.6k
nvidia quadro k2000-33k
wd black 1 tb-5.8k
seasonic m12ii 650-6k
antec gx700-4k/corsair carbide 400r- 5.5k
EDIT: get samsung 840* pro *128gb ssd - 9k as well


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 28, 2013)

Getting K2000M is not worth as you can import K2100M at same price.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

no warranty for imported items. then why should he import??
also k2000m is for notebook.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Intel Xeon E3 1245v3 @ 19k

Asus H87-PRO @ 10k

CM Hyper 101 @ 1k

Kingston Hyperx blu 8gb x2 @ 10k

Nvidia Quadro K2000 @ 33k

Samsung S840 PRO 128gb @10k  / 256gb @ 16k

Wd Cavier Black 1TB @ 6k

Seasonic M12ii 650 @ 7k

Antec GX 700 @ 4k

TOTAL @ 100K

THIS IS BEST FOR YOUR WORK. *​


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *Intel Xeon E3 1245v3 @ 19k
> Asus H87-PRO @ 10k
> CM Hyper 101 @ 1k
> Kingston Hyperx blu 8gb x2 @ 10k
> ...



+1 for this.

@OP; why do you need integrated graphics? Xeon does not have any integrated graphics but is a very powerful processor with 6 cores.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for this.
> 
> @OP; why do you need integrated graphics? Xeon does not have any integrated graphics but is a very powerful processor with 6 cores.



you are wrong. that xeon is quad core with integrated graphics


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; why do you need integrated graphics? Xeon does not have any integrated graphics but is a very powerful processor with 6 cores.



Xeon v3 have 4 cores / 8 threads 

Take a hot tea


----------



## JooJoo (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for this.
> 
> @OP; why do you need integrated graphics?



There's this Keyshot, very lightweight tool for quick decent renders from Solidworks etc, it uses only integrated graphics, and i'm thinking what if i discover some other applications later which worked only on integrated graphics, so to better be on the safe side..


----------



## JooJoo (Jan 1, 2014)

OK guys i am going with this: 
thanks a lot for helping out with the configuration!

CPU:      *Xeon E3 1245 V3*
MoBo:    *ASUS P9D WS*
RAM:      *Kingston HyperX BLU 1600 8X2*
GPU:      *NVIDIA QUADRO K2000*
PSU:      *Seasonic M12ii 750 (SS750AM)*
HDD:      *WD Black 1TB 7200*
Fan:       *CM Hyper 101*
SSD:      *Samsung 840Pro 128 GB*
Case:     *Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed*
DVDdriv: *ASUS DRW D3*
UPS:      *APC UPS 600 VA
*
Now would you suggest i buy most parts from this online, or from shops at SP Road Bangalore?
is online cheaper than shops? which way ensures correct and genuine components?
warranty issues will have to be dealt with service centers right? so that is irrespective of shop/online?


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2014)

compare the price of both online and offline shops ... if you want to be covered for RMA support by the seller for the first month get your items from FK [ ws retails ]


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 2, 2014)

Get a better cabinet for a rig like that. Look NZXT Phantom or a Corsair Air or CM Silencio etc etc. It will keep things on the cooler side,silent and will be more forgiving to component upgrades and watercooling if at all.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 2, 2014)

I would suggest Quadro K4000. Although expensive, it will take less time to render. 
Better get a HP workstation. it will be cheaper with better Warranty support.


----------



## JooJoo (Jan 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I would suggest Quadro K4000. Although expensive, it will take less time to render.
> Better get a HP workstation. it will be cheaper with better Warranty support.



No HP workstation available in 100k, i estimate the HP Z420 will start from 1.35 with Quadro K2000.
in office they have HP Z 420, 620 and 820's, ..can't sneak one out though 

even better will be if i go with Xeon E5... but then i will have to save for several more months..
dont want to wait, want to get at it already 
and i am not sure if i will be able to give the 4000 enough work for its appetite, im a noobie sort of 
will buy another rig in 2 yrs

one thing i want to ask is, is it good to go for C226 Chipset in ASUS P9D, or stick with ASUS H87 Pro, as i wont OC or use ECC RAM which the P9D offers and H87 doesnt, price difference is 7k.

also how much benefit does Xeon V3(1150)+C226 chipset give over Xeon V2(1155)+C216 chipset, price difference is only 2-3k.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I would suggest Quadro K4000. Although expensive, it will take less time to render.
> Better get a HP workstation. it will be cheaper with better Warranty support.



rs 63000?? well over the budget.



JooJoo said:


> Now would you suggest i buy most parts from this online, or from shops at SP Road Bangalore?
> is online cheaper than shops? which way ensures correct and genuine components?
> warranty issues will have to be dealt with service centers right? so that is irrespective of shop/online?



you can try mdcomputers.in,primeabgb.com,theitdepot.com,theitwares.com,smcinternational.com,deltapage ,flipkart,snapdeal etc.
for shops in SP road, do not forget to check ankit infotech and golcha it.
sometimes, online shops are cheaper. sometimes they are not. so do check the product in every possible way to get it at lower cost. these websites sell genuine products and do the shops mentioned.
yes warranty is handled by service centers and not the shops/online websites except that you can contact them if something goes wrong within few days of purchase .


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

JooJoo said:


> No HP workstation available in 100k, i estimate the HP Z420 will start from 1.35 with Quadro K2000.
> in office they have HP Z 420, 620 and 820's, ..can't sneak one out though
> 
> even better will be if i go with Xeon E5... but then i will have to save for several more months..
> ...



stick with H87 or if possible get Z87  the V2 is based on IB and V3 is based on HW .. so v3 has better per core performance at same clock speed with some added instructions sets like AVX2 which may come handy depending on the application you use.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

JooJoo said:


> also how much benefit does Xeon V3(1150)+C226 chipset give over Xeon V2(1155)+C216 chipset, price difference is only 2-3k.



get the new chipset. also get asus h87 pro since the price difference is 7k and you dont use ecc ram. actaully ecc ram is bit slower than our normal ones. so stick with asus h87 pro.

also forgot to mention that apc 600va ups may not suffice. better get apc 1100va ups.


----------



## JooJoo (Jan 4, 2014)

just back from SP Road,

bought these so far, from Anandit Infotech 

CPU: Xeon E3 1245 V3 = *18400*
RAM: Kingston KVR16E11/8 1600 ECC 8x2 = *6400*x2
GPU: Leadtek NVIDIA QUADRO K2000 = *29500*
HDD: WD Blue 1TB 7200 = *3600*(will buy on monday)
Case: Corsair Carbide 300R = *4650* (300R as i dont want the case to be expensive)
DVDdriv: ASUS DRW 24XD3 = *1100*
UPS: APC UPS 600 VA = *1920*(did not buy, will get another on monday)
total +5.5% VAT
another point, paying by swiping card causes additional 2% to the total 

i was scared of ECC as on searching online the prices were double that of HyperxBlu, hence started looking for H87 mobo, but ECC did not turn out to be that costly, so will keep full workstation specs and go for ASUS P9D WS C226, and also get 2 more 8GB ECC sticks sometime later. decided to ditch the SSD for now.

did not have a good experience at Golchha, the guy saw my component list, said we dont sell this config(!?) and turned away. i asked can u get the Xeon maybe and ECC RAM? so he threw his quote sheet at me(why..) which i filled which had such small boxes to fill in the part names, then he proceeded to tell me there is no such CM Hyper 101 fan(not true! it is there on flipkart), and that i was maybe thinking 212. when i asked if i want to buy all available components today itself and how can i pay other than cash.. you can pay by credit card or transfer or dollars. (dude! dollars? and he wasn't even looking pissed at something to explain such air i think he was just generally haughty, i began to doubt my clothes look poor or something?)
another customer next to me got it even bad, since he asked why some model of some DLink router was more expensive than the other, the Golchha guy asked him to pull out his phone.. show me..what phone do you have?how much was it? the guy had some samsung which he said was some 35k, Golchha guy now proceeds to pull out his HTC one and says look mine was 44k, same reason. the samsung guy sheepishly said he also had a 40k phone which got stolen last week. i left the shop after that. idk how they have such rave reviews online?

Anandit did not have as many customers flocking his shop, he was cool and even called back his suppliers stressing to tell exact model numbers of all components as he saw i had them all down and i was unsure of changing to some other model number last minute.
Jainex could not get quote for most components. 
oh and Golchha quoted Quadro K2000 for 25000!? it is 35000 on theitdepot.com

the higher option for UPS was APC 1100VA at 4800/-(700VA not in market), one microtek 800VA was available for 2800/- but thought will check first as to what wattage it delivers

first time on digit forum, and just loved all free and extremely useful information, Cheers guys!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase but how could you just walk away from that a-hole Golcha guy. Just reading that got me mad, if I was in your place I would have given him the tongue lashing of his life!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

congrats on the purchase . you should get apc 1100va ups. do not forget to post pics 




JooJoo said:


> did not have a good experience at Golchha, the guy saw my component list, said we dont sell this config(!?) and turned away. i asked can u get the Xeon maybe and ECC RAM? so he threw his quote sheet at me(why..) which i filled which had such small boxes to fill in the part names, then he proceeded to tell me there is no such CM Hyper 101 fan(not true! it is there on flipkart), and that i was maybe thinking 212. when i asked if i want to buy all available components today itself and how can i pay other than cash.. you can pay by credit card or transfer or dollars. (dude! dollars? and he wasn't even looking pissed at something to explain such air i think he was just generally haughty, i began to doubt my clothes look poor or something?)
> another customer next to me got it even bad, since he asked why some model of some DLink router was more expensive than the other, the Golchha guy asked him to pull out his phone.. show me..what phone do you have?how much was it? the guy had some samsung which he said was some 35k, Golchha guy now proceeds to pull out his HTC one and says look mine was 44k, same reason. the samsung guy sheepishly said he also had a 40k phone which got stolen last week. i left the shop after that. idk how they have such rave reviews online?



he deserved a thrashing from you. you should have done that.




> first time on digit forum, and just loved all free and extremely useful information, Cheers guys!



good to know that


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Congo op


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

@JooJoo - the price of the HDD is really great ... can you ask the price of WD 1TB Black ? And DON'T buy any UPS other than APC [ well, you may try Numeric though ].


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 27, 2014)

My friend also wants to buy a Workstation PC, and I liked this config. My only query is that, is it okay if he just replaces the gfx to Sapphire HD7770, for some low level gaming? and what is difference between i7 4770K and Xeon in regards to rendering and CAD work?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> My friend also wants to buy a Workstation PC, and I liked this config. My only query is that, is it okay if he just replaces the gfx to Sapphire HD7770, for some low level gaming? and what is difference between i7 4770K and Xeon in regards to rendering and CAD work?



yep hd 7770 will do fine.

No performance difference bwtween i7 and xeon except that i7 can be OC and have igpu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> My friend also wants to buy a Workstation PC, and I liked this config. My only query is that, is it okay if he just replaces the gfx to Sapphire HD7770, for some low level gaming? and what is difference between i7 4770K and Xeon in regards to rendering and CAD work?



What are the exact softwares you want to run? Also, how much important is rendering on this rig?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> My friend also wants to buy a Workstation PC, and I liked this config. My only query is that, is it okay if he just replaces the gfx to Sapphire HD7770, for some low level gaming? and what is difference between i7 4770K and Xeon in regards to rendering and CAD work?





ASHISH65 said:


> yep hd 7770 will do fine.
> 
> No performance difference bwtween i7 and xeon except that i7 can be OC and have igpu



there are xeons with igpu.
@op, xeons have better stability as they are server based cpus and have longer life span. also xeons are cheaper than i7.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What are the exact softwares you want to run? Also, how much important is rendering on this rig?



Software we currently use are 3ds Max, Adobe Photoshop, AutoCad, Chief Architect. Software that he will be using in future are Maya, Foundry Nuke and maybe Combustion. He's more keen in going with 3D Lighting field, which requires heavy rendering job therefore a powerful processor.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> Software we currently use are 3ds Max, Adobe Photoshop, AutoCad, Chief Architect. Software that he will be using in future are Maya, Foundry Nuke and maybe Combustion. He's more keen in going with 3D Lighting field, which requires heavy rendering job *therefore a powerful processor.*



Now-a-days, most of the renderring work is offloaded to GPU as it is has much much higher throughput. You should do some research regarding whether most of your applications of primary applications utilize CUDA or OpenCL. Depending on this, you should get either a Quadro (for CUDA) or a FirePro (for OpenCL) card.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Now-a-days, most of the renderring work is offloaded to GPU as it is has much much higher throughput. You should do some research regarding whether most of your applications of primary applications utilize CUDA or OpenCL. Depending on this, you should get either a Quadro (for CUDA) or a FirePro (for OpenCL) card.



This is going to be a Home PC and not a machine for office , so he needs something which can run some older games like Assassins' Creed, COD:MW as well run these apps. Secondly we do not use VRay RT(RealTime) but VRay Advance which uses CPU for rendering. I've been hearing a lot about CUDA used for rendering. Tried using my 650Ti Boost for rendering, but dos not even come close to CPU rendering in terms of time consumed and quality. Thats why I'm not keen on buying a Quadro/FirePro based cards.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 28, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> This is going to be a Home PC and not a machine for office , so he needs something which can run some older games like Assassins' Creed, COD:MW as well run these apps. Secondly we do not use VRay RT(RealTime) but VRay Advance which uses CPU for rendering. I've been hearing a lot about CUDA used for rendering. Tried using my 650Ti Boost for rendering, but dos not even come close to CPU rendering in terms of time consumed and quality. Thats why I'm not keen on buying a Quadro/FirePro based cards.



Kepler (GeForce 600 and 700 series) was severely crippled by Nvidia for compute performance to sell more workstation cards. You can't compare a 600 series card with a Quadro/FirePro. If you want a desktop card for light gaming and with decent CUDA performance, try looking for a GeForce 500 series card (550ti and above).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> This is going to be a Home PC and not a machine for office , so he needs something which can run some older games like Assassins' Creed, COD:MW as well run these apps. Secondly we do not use VRay RT(RealTime) but VRay Advance which uses CPU for rendering. I've been hearing a lot about CUDA used for rendering. Tried using my 650Ti Boost for rendering, but dos not even come close to CPU rendering in terms of time consumed and quality. Thats why I'm not keen on buying a Quadro/FirePro based cards.



First research whether your tasks ate CUD accelerated or OpenCL accelerated. Then we can decide the best card.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 29, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> First research whether your tasks ate CUD accelerated or OpenCL accelerated. Then we can decide the best card.



I said that because there is no documentation suggesting that the softwares that I mentioned use either CUDA or OpenCL and relies solely on CPU. A workstation card will be some help in regards to Viewport but not in Rendering.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I tried to render a file on office machines one with i7 4770+ FX550 and other with i7 4770+ K2000 and render took 5min 51sec on 1st and 5min 23sec on second. Not really difference which I'd expect on a 35K card.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> I said that because there is no documentation suggesting that the softwares that I mentioned use either CUDA or OpenCL and relies solely on CPU. A workstation card will be some help in regards to Viewport but not in Rendering.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that I tried to render a file on office machines one with i7 4770+ FX550 and other with i7 4770+ K2000 and render took 5min 51sec on 1st and 5min 23sec on second. Not really difference which I'd expect on a 35K card.



Then you can go with GTX 650ti boost for both gaming and work.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 29, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Then you can go with GTX 650ti boost for both gaming and work.



I suggested him that, but he doesn't want to spend that much on a xard. He's not that much of gamer. As I told you he wants to play some older games when he gets bored. I thought HD7770 or even a HD6670 would be best for him.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2014)

6Diablo9 said:


> I suggested him that, but he doesn't want to spend that much on a xard. He's not that much of gamer. As I told you he wants to play some older games when he gets bored. I thought HD7770 or even a HD6670 would be best for him.



The you can get HD7750.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The you can get HD7750.



Okay, thanks. I'll suggest him to get a HD7750.


----------

